

Show HN: SlimWiki - Beautiful, Free Wikis for Teams - dynjo
http://slimwiki.com

======
halisaurus
The ability to export and "increased" storage for paid accounts, but neither
are expounded on. How is the data exported? How much storage does each tier
get?

Also, how would this play with a custom domain (if it's possible)? What about
security; is anything encrypted or secured at all?

This looks really nice, and the editor is a pleasant change from the usual
early-00's look of some PM software. But for services that I plan to put
business assets in (like all of the company's shared knowledge) I need more
information before taking the leap.

~~~
dynjo
Export is available under the accounts menu, right now fairly simple, export
as HTML or Markdown, we will make this much richer.

Custom Domains coming soon :-)

The whole site is HTTPS so all traffic is encrypted. We are also adding
features for redaction which will be strongly encrypted.

Thanks for the editor comments :-) it is an early version but we wanted to
ship and get feedback from real users.

------
DanielStraight
Very slick. Nice interface, nice design. I can see using this.

A few thoughts:

How does the account system work? When I go to log in, I just provide my user
information. This means I can only be part of one SlimWiki at a time? This
seems like a pretty big limitation for people who might have a company one,
one to organize side projects with friends, etc. (For that matter, why is
company name required when this could be for side projects with friends just
as easily?)

It might be helpful to have an index of all pages (sorted by most recent edit
perhaps). I can easily see totally forgetting what pages you have, and while
you can search for them, how can you search if you've forgotten what you're
searching for?

I can't rename or delete collections, so if I make a typo in the name, I'm
stuck with it existing forever. Also for collections, it might be helpful to
have a permalink to an index page for the collection instead of just the
sidebar. As it stands, you can't link to a collection listing.

Is there anyway to share a page (or provide full read-only access) with
someone outside the company?

Somewhat related, I would much rather pay for some service level and be able
to add and remove people with various permissions as I see fit (like
controlling access to Google Docs) than pay per user per month.

Some day someone is going to ask, so it might as well be me now... is a self-
hosted option planned for the future?

~~~
dynjo
Actually you can be a member of multiple wikis, we just haven't exposed the
ability to created new ones yet. (btw Help is just another wiki).

Recently visited pages and page index coming soon as is the ability to delete
and rename collections.

Good suggestion on share, could perhaps create a short lived url.

Self hosted definitely possible but we are really focussing on the cloud
customer base right now.

Thanks for the really detailed feedback :-)

~~~
DanielStraight
I found a layout bug:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mKPGVX0X-0UFZ0cWo0MW1ldnc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mKPGVX0X-0UFZ0cWo0MW1ldnc/edit?usp=sharing)

FF 30, Windows 7

~~~
dynjo
Ouch, thanks! :-)

~~~
DanielStraight
Another one:

[http://youtu.be/hWy2AXpVCXo](http://youtu.be/hWy2AXpVCXo)

~~~
dynjo
Damn, you are on fire Daniel! :-) thanks

------
moreati
Indeed a nice interface, particularly the direct drag-n-drop to paragraph for
attaching/embedding images.

A few bugs to report: 1. When I select some text the popup menu doesn't
include a + button. 2. The hover menu for a picture has no expand button, only
a shrink button. 3. Ctrl-Z doesn't allow me to undo deleting an image.

Some bike shedding: Your favicon is not very distinctive amongst 15 other tabs
- perhaps add a W over the feather, or make the feather a white silhouette on
black - to match your top bar. I accidentally clicked the cross when trying to
drag an image - the hover menu appeared over an image, perhaps make the menu
appear above/below the image (like the text menu does) to avoid a race
condition.

Take these with a grain of salt though. I like it, but I'm not in the market
to become a customer.

~~~
dynjo
Thanks for the feedback :-)

You are right the icon should probably be a + instead of a link for
consistency. The image shrink button will expand when clicked once more, but
yes, the icon should change!

Please give us a vote if you like what you see so far! ;-)

------
dynjo
BTW please give us your vote if you like what we are doing, we are small and
need the love! :-) <3

------
dingdingdang
demo?

~~~
dynjo
Sign up for free, takes 2 seconds and you get an instant wiki to play with.

We are pretty new so would love any feedback! :-)

~~~
robinhoodexe
Consider making a short (~30 sec) movie about your product.

~~~
dynjo
Good advice, definitely considering it :-)

